# Girls: Chest hair?



## Matt (Oct 20, 2009)

So what do girls think of chest hair? haha ive heard much diff opinions on this. 

Does it look better before?










Or After:


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

I would've liked it better if you left everything below the bellybutton, but overall after > before. Not a fan of chest hair.


----------



## glitterincateyez (Sep 19, 2009)

Definatly after. Chest Hair, in my opinion, is icky lol


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm indifferent. There's no option for that. I guess whatever is most natural for a specific guy is what I like on him, so if he's naturally hairless, that's delightful. If he's hairy, I'd rather he stay that way.


----------



## unbeingdead (Nov 1, 2009)

i like the treasure trail  it's like a hint of better things to come. i personally liked both though, you weren't like a scary hairy monster before you got rid of the hair. now, if you were like...one of those old men with the hair that creeps out of their clothing, then waxed. but i guess, the way i see it, you're pretty fine either way  if you're gonna wax though, leave the treasure trail!

that being said, i like your hair. (located on your head.) it looks soft and like you use good smelling conditioner.:crazy:


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

You asked for women to vote, so I didn't vote... but I do have to say...

"Keep the fuckin' chest hair"

roud:


----------



## entperson (Sep 14, 2009)

I prefer the second, but it would have been hotter had you left the happy trail. Though you're rather aesthetically pleasing either way :wink:


----------



## my melody (Nov 3, 2009)

I prefer after, but you look good both ways. :happy:


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

I prefer before.. girl needs some scruff!


----------



## Matt (Oct 20, 2009)

Hmm...well i do have to say i dont like shaving. I guess im lazy :tongue:


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

After looks better but it doesn't feel better, especially if you don't maintain it! 
IT requires commitment, are you committed?!
S.x


----------



## cbelle (Oct 30, 2009)

The scruff stuff is masculine. I like it. And nice little treasure trail too.

But shaved looks good as well.

I like your skin colour and your dark eyes and hair.


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

One vote for before. There's something about scruffy guys that makes them look rough/masculine.


----------



## shygirl (Jul 31, 2009)

moon said:


> I would've liked it better if you left everything below the bellybutton, but overall after > before. Not a fan of chest hair.


Agreed. The happy trail should stay, but yeah... the chest hair should go.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

The before looks natural and manly.

The after looks yummy.

I like both. Too bad you didn't give "Both" option.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I prefer chest hair, but it's more attractive if someone is comfortable and cofident so you should do whatever pleases you. You look nice both ways.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

I prefer the before picture. Don't powder puff, just leave it rough. :laughing:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Simple: It's just hair, so who gives?

Personally I can live with whatever the guy is comfortable with. If he cuts it, sure why not. Even if it's pokey. If he keeps it, sure why not. Even if it gets in the way. 
I am that tolerant. Whatever is okay with the guy. 

What also works is a combo, which would mean to use a device to just cut it shorter. Less work for him, while being less of a bother (from his point of view) too. How do I know? Because I talk to guys all the time. 

My 2 cents. =3


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

Both are good, but I'm also a little swayed by the fact that the second picture is of better quality. In general I prefer no hair, though.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

The after picture. Chest hair is icky.


----------

